# can you see it!



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I was at the New England Home Show last weekend when an older man came up and started talking to me about my pie crust. Specifically the grain of the top. Can anyone see what he was talking about ?



















if no one gets it i'll give the answer


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

Is it the radial pattern, or did he see Jesus?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I think I can see it. It's either Jesus or JAGWAH.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

it is a person… but i don't think JAGWAH's as shy as he is…. hint


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

If I squint really hard….I can see a roadkill squirrel….?

Nice Pie Crust BTW.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks! roadkill squirrel…. I'm not even gonna ask… hahaha


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I see it It looks like Jesus


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm still not sure where Jesus is coming from… haha… but then again it is pretty abstract.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like a teddy bear face to me.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teddy bear… ahh now you guys are just guessing… haha


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok….now I see kind of a shadow line of a woman's bare back…and bare arse.

I think I'm trying to hard LOL!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha… thats the problem… stop trying to think and just look.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

OK. I'm not thinking.

I see the Great Pumpkin.

My wife says she sees a monkey, but I think she is talking about me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I see a fantastic pie crust table top Dennis. Your work is increasingly amazing.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

The Terminator.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I see a fish swimming over on the left.
What an awesome job you have done on this!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

A fish head….or a rooster's head….or….hell, I give up.

It is a beautiful top though…when this is done with, post a picture of the whole thing!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks Like one of My old Grilfriends


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

it looks like a skull or possibly an alien with a long jaw.

By the way, I saw your name mentioned in Wood Magazines March issue Dennis. As well as Kosta's.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nessie (obviously) come on you guys…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

someone is flying…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

E.T. phone home…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i cant believe you guys…surely…ITS ELVIS SINGING A HUNKA HUNKA BURNIN LOVE….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i see a bears face


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I see someone in the circle!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoda?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i also see the fish…....come on…what did the guy see…there is plenty there to make out…but the bear is the closest…i wonder why i think that…......


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

George Washington sucking on a buzzard head.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i also see a cat…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha…. its funny how much you guys see… think the show Home Improvement!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

the guy always looking over the fence


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

grizzman got it… Wilson… i just did a blog about it here

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Denis-Rezendes/The-Man-in-the-Wood/ba-p/26338

i thought it was pretty cool. that guy really made my day… haha


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I see a raccoon… but it could just be in my head.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations Griz. I always knew your eyes were on crooked , while looking through that beard.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

lemme see what i can do with microsoft paint!!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

If he was talking about a cartoon, he must have meant Kilroy, a very popular grafitti during WWII. I sort of see it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i think you got it there Mary Anne. i forgot about Kilroy. the age seems right.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

its tough to see in the smaller pictures but its pretty cool


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I give you Jesus or JAGWAH - your choice:


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well i guess i can't argue with that… haah


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I see me and yes sometimes people call me Jesus. Like Jesus get the heck outa here or Jesus you still here?

So it's Kilroy, is he still here?

Actually my wife likes to use my fatherly name…Oh, God, Oh, God.

Do you smell smotten?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha… well then i think drugs it is. you can see it much better in person… i should really get a better camera.. haha


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha… hey just set up somewhere and charge admission and you could make a killing!!!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone old enough to remember Kilroy probably is on drugs… legally.

I only remember because… because… oh, never mind.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sounds like a good story Mary Anne!! do tell!!!!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

If you'd have said a roadkill squirrel peeking over a fence…or a dead fish wrestling with a turkey….I might have bought it.

Buuuuut….Wilson?? Or Kilroy?? Nope, ain't seein' it, sorry.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

All I see is an unfinished table.  It looks awesome, though. You've done a great job and I can't wait to see the finished product. We should both go to Lance for photographs when we're finished, so we can check them out. OOOH! Maybe we can both bring them to the LumberJocks meeting at school! Is that too show-offy? Do we care?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well how do we know kilroy's not hiding because there's a dead fish wrestling with a turkey?????


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Eli i don't remember if i showed you this at the show… its there though I'm sober tonight (joking in case my parents read this). we should bring them that would be awesome… just thing of how crazy having one next to the other would be… and we can see how loud we can get Lance to yell… I mean come on a Bubinga Pie Crust… Steve was laughing at the idea of it it's so ridiculous… hahaha


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice work, Dennis.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this a psych test , like the ink blots.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

there seems to be a pretty good Casper the friendly ghost (see the eye on the viewer's left) coming up out of the wood and waving


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

All this swirly grainy stuff is making me dizzy and hungry. There were times in my youth after a couple of non inhaled puffs that I could see the molecules in rocks wiggle, honest man!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Our brains are wired to make sense out of patterns. That is first class work you did on your pie crust table. Beautiful result.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Wow Dennis,
The table top is gorgeous !!
I think your talent is showing….
I missed the guessing game, 
but I also saw a bear.
Love your posts,
Keep up the good work : )

Lisa


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks everyone!!

its so funny how you can have so many people seeing so many different things… haha


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I can see the image of a 50 or 52 years old man, wearing glasses, with less hair but a bit heavy on the top centre, having white mustache & well trimmed beard. 
Do you see what I see?


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew! Reading all those guesses was like reading a psychoanalyst's notebook of the 40 craziest people ever analyzed… I shall not make a guess and add myself to that list…LOL

Fantastic table though!!! Did I miss somewhere what species of wood you said it was? Bubinga? Cherry?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! I can't believe some of the guesses either. The species for the table is bubinga. It's tough stuff. Haha


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Now what you see?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow…. That's amazing 8D


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

My mom when I was 7 when she found out I wrecked her car.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

You should go with that finish it really makes a statement


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I see so many things, mostly realistically rendered faces with nice shading and lighting. Here's a glimpse:










Pink: pig head facing to the left with ear flopped over eye.
Dark green: gecko or alligator head looking out of table.
Green: scraggly Yoda arm with tiny thumb and two fingers reaching out toward pig head.
Blue: whale blowing water upward.
Gray: bird head looking to the right.

The realism in the eyes of most of these in the original table is what gets me. Most of what I'm seeing is made way better by the shading and lighting in the implied images. Neat stuff!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Adolph Hitler and Marlena Deitrich doing the tango.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Looks like a piece of wood to me !


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha… any you guys were saying mine was a stretch??? haha… just kidding i can actually see what you're talking about… maybe I'll just tell people some similar thing for mine and i can get more money for it


----------



## JoeCool (Jan 2, 2009)

I see the cat also, but i do not know how to down load it and draw it for you. A great posting. Thanks.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Gary- the pig is totally there.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Really? Nobody else sees the cartoon dinosaur head?*











I must say though I am IMPRESSED with Gary's post. That is amazing that he was able to see all that. And as soon as he pointed it out it seems so obvious! Bravo.

...but sorry Denis, I still don't see wilson.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is a project that I posted many years ago. It's very easy to see things in this veneer.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha…. actually now that you mention it thats in the figure but it sure is there!!! hahaha


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats cool karson.. i remember someone having a whole face in some veneer he resawed… i think the wood was bloodwood and believe it was Gary K… not sure though


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I see dead people.

Couldn't resist!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

aghhh thats usually my line but i forgot!!! you beat me at my own game thiel!!! hahaha


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Holy and i thought i smoked a lot of grass )


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker - You are talking about this. The veneer is Indonesian Madrone burl.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

yes there it is… i knew i remembered that. hes not even hiding hes wide out in the open


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK - that's hilarious! Looks like a gorilla.

Bookmatching really brings the faces 'out of the woodwork.' I found this guy who labeled a few. I can't find the one I saw last year of a four-way bookmatched, but I swear I saw the face of The Great Old One himself looking back at me.

I just remembered an old picture I took of this reflected image I saw in a 2×4 of a fat bird face:





Of course, I see faces everywhere


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, where can I get some of this Lumber Jock acid!
I'm impressed at what people can see, a talent I need to develop.


----------

